# ma la relatività è relativa?



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2011)

http://tv.repubblica.it/tecno-e-scienze/cosa-sono-i-neutrini-lo-spiega-un-cartoon/76605?video


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Settembre 2011)

Questo filmato non è per bambini e nemmeno per adulti. Difficile dire se ha un senso farlo vedere. Per chi è interessato nel fenomeno, ha già una cultura al riguardo e trova il cartone animato noioso e disturbante. Chi non ha la cultura, non capisce ugualmente.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2011)

infatti trovo che sia piuttosto brutto; erano migliori quelli di tanto tempo fa "siamo fatti così" ...viaggio nel corpo umano dove i virus avevano il naso rosso come degli ubriaconi


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2011)

comunque sapere cosa sono i neutrini può sempre venire comodo


----------

